# M&P Question



## Texas_Bubbly (Jun 17, 2008)

I have yet to make a bar of soap, but have ordered the supplies for my first batch.  I am making Christmas gifts for my family, but after researching these past few weeks, I am sold, and KNOW I will be making CP soap one of these days.

That being said... I have been reading up on the glycerine based soaps, and apparently they can be a bit sticky and possibly gooey if the soap stays too humid.  (Right? LOL)   Anyway.. I don't want sticky soap, or soap that is TOO soft.  I want a smelly bar of soap that lasts long enough to enjoy it.  

I ordered M&P bases from NDA and need to know if I should add anything to the base (other than color and scent)... possibly to harden and to make it less sticky.  

Any advice is appreciated.. I'm next to clueless.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2008)

M&P gets sticky because the high glycerin content pulls moisture from the air & binds it to the bar, just as it pulls moisture to your skin. That is what you want it to do. 

Just wrap it it air tight in saran wrap or in cello bags, to prevent the moisture from getting to the bar and it should be fine.


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## beadella (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Tabitha,

Do those cello bags really do the trick for the sweating prob??  (south florida tends to be sweaty enough without having to worry about it in soap bars...  )

Reason is, I thought they would really make some cute packaging if I can get my label/tag right.

thanx oodles,

Della


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2008)

I think they work fine. We are pretty dang humid here in Texas too! The only problem I have w/ them is your soap can slide around in them & leave skid marks inside the bag.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably a really silly question, but since I am wanting to make some MP for xmas, I'm curiuos... when you keep them moisture free in a cello bag, but dont want the soap sliding aound scuffing up the bags, would tissue paper do the trick? (and would red or green tussue paper stain the soap?)


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2008)

No tissue paper! The gycerin in the soap will totaly stick to the paper & be a huge mess. The color would bleed off the tissue onto the soap as well.

I would suggest wrapping the bar tight in saran wrap & using a label to fasten it snug in the back, then drop that down in a cello bag. That is how I present mine for sale or show so they do not bounce around in the bag & leave a snail trail of glycerin.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 18, 2008)

Good to know, and glad I asked    TY


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a thought but if you made these bars around November (depending on where you live) should be cold enough that the soaps will not have sweating. When its cold here in nyc i'm able to wrap the soaps in wax paper and they are fine. Like I said depends on where you live. But overall like tab said the soaps are not dry enough during the summer and if not wrapped in saran wrap will sweat all over the place.


----------



## Dalziel (Oct 21, 2008)

what is the shelf life of mp soap?  Is there anywhere to buy custom printed stickers to secure the back of the saran wrapped soap?


----------

